# The Coffee Bean Avanti by Iberital - £450 including delivery



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Coffee Bean has teamed up with Iberital to give you the Avanti, a quality domestic espresso machine with built in grinder. Take a look....

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Avanti.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

A great machine at a great price - check it out!


----------

